# 4Tk Gaming COG Doubles (Warhammer 40000) 1 Day Tournament



## 4TK Gaming

Welcome to our annual Warhammer 40000 1 Day Doubles Tournament 

*Basics:
*Upto 30 teams
1st place trophy
Winners support pack
Best painted army
Hot dog, crisp & cookie lunch
Great Venue

Check out the link for more details, including tournament pack
http://www.4tkgaming.co.uk/cog_tournaments.html

Join the Facebook event for current up-dates and Q&A's
https://www.facebook.com/events/294829254058989/

Check out Previous COG 1750 pics
http://www.4tkgaming.co.uk/cog_1750_(2014).html

We put on well organised events and have some of the best Tournament boards you will find anywhere.

Any Questions E-mail [email protected]


----------

